# Penn Peer 309



## cartersurffisher926 (Mar 27, 2015)

I recently inherited a Penn Peer 309 from a relative and was wondering if anybody has used it. I was thinking about putting some 65lb power pro on it and using it to catch a few blacktips from the surf. Any input on this would be great


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

I did exactly that. It's a beast of a reel for being so tiny compared to the senators. If you're not able to yak out your baits and plan on casting it, I would recommend magging it. It'll cost about $10 and almost completely prevent you from birdnesting it.


----------



## cartersurffisher926 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah I'm gonna be yaking the baits out did you have any concerns with the drag on the reel


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

The drag was plenty sufficient for blacktips & spinners, although I'd be concerned with getting spooled out if you hook up on a bull. I will also say there's a fine line between sufficiently cranking it down and accidentally locking it. I lost a jack crevalle because of an extra 1/8th of a turn.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd add greased carbon drag washers from Keith (OceanMaster) or Joe (Pompano Joe). Will make it a much better drag.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> I'd add greased carbon drag washers from Keith (OceanMaster) or Joe (Pompano Joe). Will make it a much better drag.


It will make a _slightly smoother_ drag.

I have carbontex in my Penn Beachmaster, Fierce 8000, and Battle 8000 and honestly can not tell a whole lot of difference between them, and the stock HT100 cf drag washers in my 309m.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

bahnburner said:


> It will make a _slightly smoother_ drag.
> 
> I have carbontex in my Penn Beachmaster, Fierce 8000, and Battle 8000 and honestly can not tell a whole lot of difference between them, and the stock HT100 cf drag washers


But a stock 309 does not have HT100's.
That is why I was not specific when I said "carbon washers".
He can go with Carbontex or HT-100. Whichever he prefers.
I dont notice much difference between the two either. But there will be quite a difference with the old stock washers. Especially of they are dried out and brittle like the ones in my 109 were.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

That's my fault. I always hear 309 and assume 309m, which did come with HT-100's. 


You're definitely right about the difference in leather/felt and carbon fiber. My 155 originally had leather and the Fierce 8000 was greased felt. They're worlds better with HT100s.


----------



## cartersurffisher926 (Mar 27, 2015)

Where could I find some carbon drag washers to use what stores sell them


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

cartersurffisher926 said:


> Where could I find some carbon drag washers to use what stores sell them


I get mine from OceanMaster here on the forum. He owns OCD Reel Service in Gulf Breeze. 850-712-1650. Super nice guy to work with and very knowledgeable . Mails my parts to me in central AL. :yes:


----------

